# j'ai reçu mon iMac 24"



## dhenri (24 Septembre 2006)

Bonjour à tous,

Je dois être parmis les premiers à avoir reçu le nouvel iMac 24" à Marseille et je tenais à vous faire partager mes quelques impression même si je n'ai rien d'un journaliste, je ne vous ferais donc pas un bel article bien fini.

Selon mon revendeur à Marseille les iMac 24 devaient arriver en France dans les stocks le 18 septembre. Je craignais devoir attendre au minimum une semaine pour qu'ils soient distribués un peu partout sur le continent puis encore quelques jours pour être chez mon marchand préféré....et bien non ! Il est arrivé le 20 septembre et quel joie ne fût pas la mienne lorsque j'ai reçu un coup de fil pour venir le recupérer.

L'ensemble du personnel du magasin attendait mon arrivée pour pouvoir le déballer et enfin découvrir le joyeau.

Première impression, le carton est très beau, il est lourd.
Une fois déballé, le Mac est imposant et majestueux.
Une fois branché, il est silentieux et l'image lumineuse.
j'avais hate d'être chez moi pour savoir si dans le silence de ma maison il restait autant peu bruillant.

Et bien oui, il ne fait aucun bruit, même la nuit quand il n'y a personne dans les rues, que la ville dort et pas moi, trop trop excité par mon nouveau jouet.
L'écran de mon bon PowerBook semble obscure et terne en face de celui de l'iMac24.
Toutes mes photos prennent une autre dimention, elles sont belles ...

Enfin bref, voilà donc quelques impressions que je voulais vous faire partager, sachant que vous aurez certainement des questions à poser, pour ceux qui ont à se décider, je répondrais volontier, dans la mesure de mes compétences.

Je vous salue,

Henri,    Marseille


----------



## rizoto (24 Septembre 2006)

Fait péter les photos !


----------



## vousti (24 Septembre 2006)

enjoy!!!!!

c'est vrai que la dalle est plus lumineuse.
Idem sur mon "petit" 20"


----------



## Marcmaniac (24 Septembre 2006)

Trop de la chance !
Pour le bruit, pourrais-tu nous dire de quelle choix tu as fait sur ton 24" ? DD, ram, carte graphique !
Pour le bruit encore, avec quoi peux-tu comparer ? Avais-tu un imac avant ? Est-il vraiment si silencieux ?
Merci et f&#233;licitations !


----------



## dhenri (24 Septembre 2006)

Me revoil&#224;,
Pour les photos, vous allez rire, je ne sais pas comment faire pour les mettre dans mon texte. Je viens de faire une recherche rapide mais je n'ai rien trouv&#233;, n'en d&#233;plaise aux personnes qui adorent r&#233;pondre : "fais une recherche avant de poster ta question"
Pour le bruit je me base sur les differents ordi que j'ai eu dans ma vie, des PC d'abord, avant de switcher, puis mon powerBook qui a un leger souffle, &#224; peine audible, seulement quand il n'y a aucun bruit autour. L&#224;, l'iMac24...rien.
Pour la config : config de base; 1G de ram, 250 dd, carte grafique de base du 24".
Voil&#224;, si quelqu'un m'indique comment poster une photo je veux bien.
A plus


----------



## Mafsou (24 Septembre 2006)

Rhaaaa... Ca fait envie . 

Le côté "silence" m'intrigue aussi, ayant été déçu par le passé sur mon ancien iMac G5 20'...

Merci pour ces impressions!


----------



## dhenri (24 Septembre 2006)

Mafsou a dit:


> Rhaaaa... Ca fait envie .
> 
> Le côté "silence" m'intrigue aussi, ayant été déçu par le passé sur mon ancien iMac G5 20'...
> 
> Merci pour ces impressions!



Je dois avouer que pour l'instant je n'ai rien fait qui aurait pu le soliciter un tant soit peu.
Mais rien que comme ça, par rapport au PC de mon fils ce n'est même pas la peine de comparer, mais mon PB, silentieux lui même, surtout par raport aux nouveaux MacBook Pro eux même plus bruillants, et bien rien, aucun bruit.
Si je colle mon oreil dessus il est évident que j'entend que ça vie là dedans, biensûre.
a plus


----------



## plovemax (24 Septembre 2006)

dhenri a dit:


> Me revoil&#224;,
> Pour les photos, vous allez rire, je ne sais pas comment faire pour les mettre dans mon texte. Je viens de faire une recherche rapide mais je n'ai rien trouv&#233;, n'en d&#233;plaise aux personnes qui adorent r&#233;pondre : "fais une recherche avant de poster ta question"
> ...
> Voil&#224;, si quelqu'un m'indique comment poster une photo je veux bien.
> A plus


  Donc une recherche avec les mots "ins&#233;rer image post" donne le r&#233;sultat suivant.
Bon je reprend pas tout ce qui a &#233;t&#233; expliqu&#233; parce que c'est vraiment long.

Sinon quel veinard un 24".... Rh&#244;&#244; j'suis presque jaloux :rose:


----------



## dhenri (24 Septembre 2006)

plovemax a dit:


> Donc une recherche avec les mots "insérer images post" donne le résultat suivant.
> Bon je reprend pas tout ce qui a été expliqué parce que c'est vraiment long.
> 
> Sinon quel veinard un 24".... Rhôô j'suis presque jaloux :rose:



J'avais fais une recherche en inscrivant "inserer photo à mon texte" : rien, je me suis dit que inserer n'était peut être pas un mot répandu...j'ai alors mis "mettre photo dans mon poste" : rien
C'est un peu aléatoir cette recherche, j'avoue que je n'aurais pas pensé à "image post".
Je vais de ce pas lire tout ça et je reviens.
Merci en tout cas pour votre aide.
henri


----------



## dhenri (24 Septembre 2006)

J'espère que tout ça va fonctionner, je met donc quelques photos.















henri


----------



## Mafsou (24 Septembre 2006)

dhenri a dit:


> Mais rien que comme ça, par rapport au PC de mon fils ce n'est même pas la peine de comparer, mais mon PB, silentieux lui même, surtout par raport aux nouveaux MacBook Pro eux même plus bruillants, et bien rien, aucun bruit.
> Si je colle mon oreil dessus il est évident que j'entend que ça vie là dedans, biensûre.
> a plus




Merci! C'est exactement ce que je voulais entendre, les PowerBook étant tout de même une référence en la matière ^^.


----------



## figue (24 Septembre 2006)

dhenri a dit:


> J'avais fais une recherche en inscrivant "inserer photo à mon texte" : rien, je me suis dit que inserer n'était peut être pas un mot répandu...j'ai alors mis "mettre photo dans mon poste" : rien
> C'est un peu aléatoir cette recherche, j'avoue que je n'aurais pas pensé à "image post".
> Je vais de ce pas lire tout ça et je reviens.
> Merci en tout cas pour votre aide.
> henri



Salut j'ai suivi ta discussion, j'ai cherché aussi pour inserer des images, j'ai tapé image post et j'ai pas vaincu... alors un petit lien vers le tuto serait le bienvenue, car j'ose pas poser la question maintes fois abordée mais dont apparement la réponse est tabou. Ca figure meme pas dans la faq du forum, tu crois que c'est un bizutage pour les noobs comme nous


----------



## plovemax (24 Septembre 2006)

Ben en fait tu clic sur le lien que je donne sur la r&#233;ponse #8 de ce post (le mot suivant en bleu...) 

edit : Le lien ne fonctionne plus mais les mots cl&#233;s sont toujours les bons. 


> Ca figure meme pas dans la faq du forum, tu crois que c'est un bizutage pour les noobs comme nous



Heu c'est &#233;pingl&#233; en t&#234;te de forum "vous &#234;tes ici -> x" et "portfolio"...


----------



## MIAMI_VICE (24 Septembre 2006)

bonjour je suis totalement nouveau dans le mileu IMAC  _j'ai toujours travailler et jouer_ _avec CP mais_ la je voudrais vraiment changer j'aimerais avoirs des conseilles qui concerne le imac 24 est il tres bon pour visualiser des dvd et aussi la qualiter de jeux vue que bientot je vais en acheter un j'aimrais avoir l'avis de professionnelle tel que vous tous dans ce forum merci


----------



## nexius (24 Septembre 2006)

MIAMI_VICE a dit:


> bonjour je suis totalement nouveau dans le mileu IMAC  _j'ai toujours travailler et jouer_ _avec CP mais_ la je voudrais vraiment changer j'aimerais avoirs des conseilles qui concerne le imac 24 est il tres bon pour visualiser des dvd et aussi la qualiter de jeux vue que bientot je vais en acheter un j'aimrais avoir l'avis de professionnelle tel que vous tous dans ce forum merci



Oui il est très bien et il dispose même d'un correcteur orthographique intégré...

En tout cas you're welcomed in the mac world


----------



## dhenri (24 Septembre 2006)

MIAMI_VICE a dit:


> bonjour je suis totalement nouveau dans le mileu IMAC  _j'ai toujours travailler et jouer_ _avec CP mais_ la je voudrais vraiment changer j'aimerais avoirs des conseilles qui concerne le imac 24 est il tres bon pour visualiser des dvd et aussi la qualiter de jeux vue que bientot je vais en acheter un j'aimrais avoir l'avis de professionnelle tel que vous tous dans ce forum merci



En ce qui concerne les jeux, mon fils est un fan de World of Warlcraft (je suis pas sû de l'ortho) et il y joue sur son PC qui est un portable.
J'ai installer le jeu sur le iMac2'" et il n'en revenait pas. Il faut ajouter que le jeu n'est pas Universal binary il tourne donc grace à Roseta et fait déjà des merveilles.
En ce qui concerne les DVD c'est parfait.

Pour revenir sur la recherche par mot clé que j'ai effectué pour savoir comment mettre des photo sur le site je dois ajouter que j'avais fait aussi une recherche dans le FAQ et que je me suis aussi rendu dans "vous êtes ici".
Je pense aussi qu'il serait bon de mettre une rubrique visible à tout le monde.

Merci et à bientôt.
henri


----------



## Mental Maelstrom (24 Septembre 2006)

dhenri a dit:


> Il faut ajouter que le jeu n'est pas Universal binary il tourne donc grace &#224; Roseta



World Of Warcraft est en Universal binary depuis la deni&#232;re grosse mise &#224; jour (ou l'avant derni&#232;re, je sais plus exactement).

En tout cas, f&#233;licitations pour ton achat ! 
J'ai vu tourner l'Imac 24" vendredi et j'ai &#233;t&#233; bluff&#233; par la taille mais aussi par les perfs ! C'est vraiment une tr&#232;s belle machine


----------



## UnAm (24 Septembre 2006)

pur&#233;e! comment il fait nain le PowerBook &#224; c&#244;t&#233;  f&#233;licitations &#224; toi!
D'apr&#232;s LudoMac, l'iMac24" avec la CG &#224; 256Mo de VRAM, est plus performant pour les jeux qu'un certain MacPro 
Une bien belle machine qu'ils nous ont pondu l&#224;  F&#233;licitations &#224; toi!


----------



## Zyrol (24 Septembre 2006)

sur les photos j'ai l'impression que le powerbook est un 12" !!! alors que non, c'est bien un 15" (je crois...) la taille de cet imac est vraiment impressionante.


----------



## patricks (24 Septembre 2006)

Je ne peux que confirmer que le iMac 24'' est GENIAL, je l'ai admiré, mangé des yeux jeudi passé chez le revendeur agrée près de chez moi et whooow quel écran d'une luminosité à couper le souffle  en regardant la bête de plus près (qui était placé à côté d'un iMac 20'') la dalle à l'air légèrement "glossy" comparé au 20'' pas autant qu'un MP mais légèr.
Il est vraiment réussi et quelle rapidité  vivement Noël  encore trois mois


----------



## Faribole (25 Septembre 2006)

Je confirme, l'adjectif "silencieux" n'est ABSOLUMENT pas usurpé. C'est la première fois que je me retrouve en présence d'un ordinateur aussi discret, pour ne pas dire muet...


----------



## IceandFire (25 Septembre 2006)

ca confirme mon envie :love:  d&#232;s que je recois mon blackbook  hop un 24 !!!


----------



## Joachim du Balay (25 Septembre 2006)

dhenri a dit:


> ...
> Pour revenir sur la recherche par mot clé que j'ai effectué pour savoir comment mettre des photo sur le site je dois ajouter que j'avais fait aussi une recherche dans le FAQ et que je me suis aussi rendu dans "vous êtes ici".
> Je pense aussi qu'il serait bon de mettre une rubrique visible à tout le monde.



petit HS: il suffit de mettre juste les bons mots clés, pas besoin de tout un laïus...
en l'occurence, 'insérer photo" donne une réponse valable ...


----------



## dhenri (25 Septembre 2006)

Joachim du Balay a dit:


> petit HS: il suffit de mettre juste les bons mots clés, pas besoin de tout un laïus...
> en l'occurence, 'insérer photo" donne une réponse valable ...



Bonjour, cela signifie bien donc que si l'on a pas le bon mot clé et bien on ne trouve pas la réponse. Le but d'une recherche étant de trouver, le but n'est pas atteint. Dans ce genre d'application il faut penser toujours à ceux qui ne trouvent et pas ceux qui trouvent, sinon cela ne sert a rien. Si celui qui a créer le "soft" de la recherche s'est dit :" si il m'est le bon mot de clé il trouvera" et bien il aurait du se dire : "et si il ne met pas le bon mot de clé ?".
Celà me fait penser aux enfants. on ne dis pas qu'il n'ira pas toucher le manche de la casserolle qui est sur le feu, on se dit "et si il y allait".

je répète que j'ai fait les recherches nécessaires pour trouver et je n'ai pas trouvé.
Je ne suis pas particulièrement idiot, mais je n'avais pas non plus envie de passer plus de 10 minutes de recherches consacrées à ce problème.

Je maintiens qu'il faut créer une rubrique spéciale pour que toute personne désirant "trouver" puisse le faire dans un temps raisonnable.

Je ne veux pas non plus ouvrir une polémique, ce site me convient parfaitement, je le parcours fréquement, même si jusqu'ici je n'y avais jamais posté quoi que ce soit.
Longue vie à ce site !

henri


----------



## DarKOrange (25 Septembre 2006)

:modo: 

Quand tu as perdu tes clefs tu ne cherches pas apr&#232;s ta montre 

Fin du HS, le reste par MP merci


----------



## Mr japan (26 Septembre 2006)

Salut et bravo pour ton 24". Tout le monde dit qu'ils est mieux que le 20 pouce actulle, plus rapide, mais en quoi? Moi je ne vois que l'écran qui change.


----------



## saturnin (26 Septembre 2006)

Mr japan a dit:


> Salut et bravo pour ton 24". Tout le monde dit qu'ils est mieux que le 20 pouce actulle, plus rapide, mais en quoi? Moi je ne vois que l'écran qui change.



Ecran et carte graphique.


----------



## Mr japan (26 Septembre 2006)

Certe je suis d'accord, mais la Nvidia 256mb est t'elle vraiment beaucoup mieux que la ATI 256MB du 20"? J'entend par la, pour les jeux ar exemple. (Je pose ses questions car je vais me prendre un imac, mais j'ésite entre le 20 et le 24, mais le rapport qualiter prix me semble meilleur sur un 20")


----------



## Faribole (26 Septembre 2006)

Le câble FW 800 pour le transfert du G5 à l'iMac :






iMac et PM G5 :






L'icône indiquant le transfert des données utilisateurs sur l'écran de l'ordinateur source (PM G5) :






iMac 24" (flash). Une pile en bas à gauche pour l'échelle :






iMac 24" :






Un 24" ou rien...


----------



## leforban (26 Septembre 2006)

Bonsoir a tous !

Voila je poste un ptit message pour vous dire que j'ai reçu aujourd'hui mon imac 24" de base avec juste le clavier et la souris bluetooth.

Et je confirme il est vraiment très bien.

- Tres silencieu (pour moi c'est primordial)
- le core 2 duo est génial quelques seconde a peine pour convertir en mp3
- Ecran plus lumineu qu'un 20" core duo (ce sera mon point de comparaison --> celui de ma fiancée   ) mais je ne trouve pas ça genant quand il fait un peu sombre dans la piece je baisse juste la luminosité un petit peu.
- la taille : j'étais un petit peu inquiet de me retrouver avec un truc enorme qui ferait trop gros sur mon bureau mais ce n'est pas du tout le cas. On s'y habitue vite. Je ne regrete pas du tout mon choix.


Petite déception ( hé oui malheureusement )  

Au niveau des baffles. Oui la puissance est doublée par rapport au 20 " mais je ne les trouvent pas assez puissant. Et les bass pas assez forte malgré la presence du caisson.
Cela dit ne vous méprenez pas ! Pour une utilisation quotidienne, regarder des films écouter de la musique dans la piece c'est tres largement suffisant.
Mais par contre pour pouvoir réveiller les voisins en 15 secondes il faudra investir dans un peitit kit   


Sinon vraiment globalement tres content. Le systement est vraiment tres réactif par rapport a un core duo avec 512 de ram.


Sinon je suis dispo pour toute question ou autre.


----------



## golfandsurf (26 Septembre 2006)

bonsoir 
j'ai commencé l'informatique sur un apple II C le premier portable...qui marche toujours d'ailleurs ! monochrome vert ! toute une époque ! puis par économie j'ai bifurqué sur les pc et me revoila sur mac ! enfin !!!!:love: 
quel plaisir de retrouver un environnement ergonomique, facile d'utilisation, qui gère tout dans un ensemble cohérent. Et tout ça en silence...plus le bruit des ventilos pc. Je suis un photographe amateur passioné, je travaille mes photos numérik avec iphoto mais je passerai bientot à photoshop CS ou bien aperture ( très gourmand ) j'ai beau ouvrir plusieurs photos ( 2 millions pixels ) je n'entends rien et mon syst n'est pas ralenti...sous pc  j'avais l'impression que mon ventilo allait faire décoller le pc d'ailleurs au bout d'un moment surchauffe !
si vous voulez avoir des infos sur ce bijouxxxx d'imac je tacherais d'y répondre soyez indulgent car je redécouvre le monde apple !


----------



## IceandFire (26 Septembre 2006)

merci  tu confirmes juste mon envie :love:


----------



## leforban (26 Septembre 2006)

IceandFire a dit:


> merci  tu confirmes juste mon envie :love:



  Honnetement c'est vraiment une super machine et je suis content de l'avoir choisie comme premier mac.

Je dis donc swich réussit !  

Par contre je serai curieux de tester les performances de la 7300 gt. Je fais ça des que possible.


----------



## IceandFire (26 Septembre 2006)

c'est quoi une moto ? une corvette ou une carte graphique ?


----------



## Fontelun (27 Septembre 2006)

leforban a dit:


> Au niveau des baffles. Oui la puissance est doublée par rapport au 20 " mais je ne les trouvent pas assez puissant. Et les bass pas assez forte malgré la presence du caisson.



Bonjour, 
de quel caisson s'agit-il ?  l'imac est livré avec un caisson de basses ?  Vraiment ?
Merci de me renseigner....
Fontelun


----------



## leforban (27 Septembre 2006)

Fontelun a dit:


> Bonjour,
> de quel caisson s'agit-il ?  l'imac est livré avec un caisson de basses ?  Vraiment ?
> Merci de me renseigner....
> Fontelun



Je ne retrouve pour le moment plus la page qui en parlait. Mais c'est un caisson interne. On ne le voit pas il est en dessous entre les deux baffles je suppose.


----------



## laurent_iMac (27 Septembre 2006)

Cela y est ....
Reçu mon ce matin à 10h05  l'iMac 24 pouces avec les specifications suivantes ....

iMac, 24-inch, 2.16GHz Intel Core 2.33GHz Intel Core 2 Duo
2GB 667 DDR2 SDRAM - 2x1GB
NVIDIA GeForce 7600 GT 256MB SDRAM
250GB Serial ATA drive
SuperDrive 8x (DVD+R DL/DVD+RW/CD-RW)
Wireless keyboard & wireless Mighty Mouse + Mac OS X
Country kit

Il a fallu quand même que je cours après le transporteur pour l'avoir 
Bref, choppé au "cul" du camion 
Bon comme je ne suis pas chien  voici de quoi mater  En espérant que cela donnera envie à d'autres macusers de l'acquérir. Vous m'excuserez, mais je ne suis pas un photographe professionnel, alors si parfois une ou deux photos floues, ben c'est pas ma faute . En tout cas l'iBook 12' pouces parait bien petit à côté   
Une chose est sûre, il ne fait pas du tout de bruit et c'est vrai qu'elle est lumineuse comme tout la dalle. Un vrai plaisir


----------



## IceandFire (27 Septembre 2006)

bravo ! bonnes journ&#233;es


----------



## supermoquette (27 Septembre 2006)

Tu peux demander &#224; Benjamin de changer ton pseudo


----------



## laurent_iMac (27 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Tu peux demander &#224; Benjamin de changer ton pseudo



Effectivement si benjamin pouvait passer mon pseudo de laurent_ibook en laurent_iMac cela serait sympa pour moi, car je ne connais pas son email. Mais qu'il me previenne quand m&#234;me, sinon pourrais plus revenir 

De m&#234;me, il va falloir que je pense a demander a apple de me changer mon adresse email de  laurent.ibook en laurent.imac (la cela risque d'etre moins fastoche   )


----------



## supermoquette (27 Septembre 2006)

Un MP plut&#244;t qu'un email.


----------



## laurent_iMac (27 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Un MP plutôt qu'un email.



Merci et la demande est faite


----------



## MIAMI_VICE (27 Septembre 2006)

dhenri a dit:


> En ce qui concerne les jeux, mon fils est un fan de World of Warlcraft (je suis pas sû de l'ortho) et il y joue sur son PC qui est un portable.
> J'ai installer le jeu sur le iMac2'" et il n'en revenait pas. Il faut ajouter que le jeu n'est pas Universal binary il tourne donc grace à Roseta et fait déjà des merveilles.
> En ce qui concerne les DVD c'est parfait.
> 
> ...


 

 merci tu me donne envie de me l'acheté de suite ,me conseille tu de changer la carte graphique qui me parait tres faible mais pourrait elle suivre les aplication suivante ( traitement photo,visionné des dvd,montage video)desoler pour toutes ces questions c'est juste que 2000  ont les lache pas comme ca merci encore HENRI aplus.


----------



## Poshti (27 Septembre 2006)

golfandsurf a dit:


> bonsoir
> j'ai commencé l'informatique sur un apple II C le premier portable...qui marche toujours d'ailleurs ! monochrome vert ! toute une époque ! puis par économie j'ai bifurqué sur les pc et me revoila sur mac ! enfin !!!!:love:
> quel plaisir de retrouver un environnement ergonomique, facile d'utilisation, qui gère tout dans un ensemble cohérent. Et tout ça en silence...plus le bruit des ventilos pc. Je suis un photographe amateur passioné, je travaille mes photos numérik avec iphoto mais je passerai bientot à photoshop CS ou bien aperture ( très gourmand ) j'ai beau ouvrir plusieurs photos ( 2 millions pixels ) je n'entends rien et mon syst n'est pas ralenti...sous pc j'avais l'impression que mon ventilo allait faire décoller le pc d'ailleurs au bout d'un moment surchauffe !
> si vous voulez avoir des infos sur ce bijouxxxx d'imac je tacherais d'y répondre soyez indulgent car je redécouvre le monde apple !


 
hello
J ai commencé aussi avec un apple IIc! je lorgnais depuis un petit moment sur un apple II europlus ou un II e... puis j ai eu le IIc et 1985 -------> 2006!!! j'ai commandé mon imac 24!
il est parti de shanghai et j en peux plus d attendre!
serieusement depuis j ai beau eu avoir un ST puis des PC.. mais ça fait bien longtemps que je n avais pas été aussi enthousiaste
Et dire que mon premier jeu sur apple était haunted house 
Quand on parle de switcher et bien, pour moi c est plutot un retour aux sources, et puis bon en vieillissant de 21 ans (13 ans en 85...) on a les moyens de se repayer une machine de reve


----------



## thevengeurmasque (28 Septembre 2006)

Reçu hier !! Enfin non, je suis monté à Garonor Ouest chez TNT car je suis un dingue et que je ne voulais pas courir arès le livreur de TNT vu que je n'aurai pas été chez moi le jour de la livraison !! C'est une tuerie, juste un hic de 5mm, en effet la base de l'écran est plus basse à droite qu'à gauche de 5mm, je ne vois pas comment c'est possible car derrière pas de différence sur la jonction entre le pide et l'écran ?? !! Pas grave je garde quand même la bête car j'ai poireauté 15 jours de plus que prévu et mainteant il reste chez moi !!


----------



## IceandFire (28 Septembre 2006)

magnifique  :bave: :love:


----------



## IceandFire (28 Septembre 2006)

ce que je trouve amusant c'est que plusieurs d'entres vous ont des ibooks


----------



## christian68 (29 Septembre 2006)

J'ai reçu mon iMac 24" avec le disque de 500Go et la carte graphique GeForce 7600 GT. Je confirme le trés grand silence de l'iMac. Plus d'info plus tard.


----------



## IceandFire (29 Septembre 2006)

sttoooppp!!!!!   :love:


----------



## NightWalker (29 Septembre 2006)

IceandFire a dit:


> sttoooppp!!!!!   :love:


quand est-ce que tu vas recevoir le tiens...


----------



## IceandFire (29 Septembre 2006)

:'(  avant je recois mon blackbook !!!  ensuite...niark...


----------



## laurent_iMac (29 Septembre 2006)

IceandFire a dit:


> ce que je trouve amusant c'est que plusieurs d'entres vous ont des ibooks



Faut croire, que les utilisateurs en avaient "marre" de travailler sur un ecran de taille Kleenex 
M&#234;me si c'&#233;tait un iBook

Je me demande quand Benjamin va passer mon pseudi de laurent_ibook en laurent_iMac 
Pourtant envoy&#233; un petit MP
Doit &#234;tre surement occup&#233; 
Donc il est excus&#233;


----------



## floflo8 (29 Septembre 2006)

et finalement, ça marche Bootcamp sur le Imac 24'' ?? 
j'ai cru comprendre que ça ne fonctionnait pas avec la carte graphique de base


----------



## leforban (29 Septembre 2006)

Perso je sais pas mais je vais devoir y passer tres prochainement car sous parallels j'ai un gros plantage a chaque fois et il faut que je reboot la machine.
Est-ce que d'autre possesseurs de 24" ont le meme probleme ?
Bootcamp c'est ok ?


----------



## IceandFire (29 Septembre 2006)

vous avez une magnifique machine :love: , pourquoi allez vous vous abaissez &#224; &#233;mul&#233; en pc de daube ?  ....pour se chopper des virus en plus !!! :mouais:


----------



## leforban (29 Septembre 2006)

Alors la ! Je suis tout a faire d'accord avec toi ! Je viens de switcher et pour rien au monde e ne voudrai réutilisé ce systeme a plein temps. Mais l'ennui c'est que j'en ai besoin pour les études, le programme de comptabilité que je dois utilisé ne tourne que sous l'os de mon ami Bill :hein:


----------



## laurent_iMac (29 Septembre 2006)

IceandFire a dit:


> vous avez une magnifique machine :love: , pourquoi allez vous vous abaissez à émulé en pc de daube ?  ....pour se chopper des virus en plus !!! :mouais:



Je te rassure ...... windows fonctionnant sur une machine Mac ...... beeeeeeuh   (dépot de bilan   )
Pas quitté il y a quelques années cette "daube" pour y revenir maintenant.
Ah non
C'est comme donner de la confiture a des cochons 
En plus sous Mac, il a d'aussi bons logiciels que sous Windows, si ce n'est mieux.
Même donner, je le refuserais ...


----------



## IceandFire (29 Septembre 2006)

vous m'avez fait peur !!!


----------



## floflo8 (29 Septembre 2006)

IceandFire a dit:


> vous avez une magnifique machine :love: , pourquoi allez vous vous abaissez à émulé en pc de daube ?  ....pour se chopper des virus en plus !!! :mouais:



tout simplement parce qu'il y a des logiciels qui ne marchent que ss windows (hélàs...) comme celui pour gérer mon téléphone Samsung par ex.
en ce qui concerne le reste, dieu merci je reste sur mac os !!


----------



## IceandFire (29 Septembre 2006)

change de t&#233;l&#233;phone


----------



## floflo8 (29 Septembre 2006)

IceandFire a dit:


> change de téléphone




je compte déjà changer mon imac 20'' "vieux" d' un an 1/2 contre un éventuel 24'' alors pour le téléphone, ça attendra !!


----------



## gibet_b (29 Septembre 2006)

leforban a dit:


> Pour une utilisation quotidienne, regarder des films écouter de la musique dans la piece c'est tres largement suffisant.



Je suis rassuré... :mouais: J'ai cru un moment qu'il fallait un MacPro pour aller gambader sur l'internet


----------



## laurent_iMac (30 Septembre 2006)

IceandFire a dit:


> change de téléphone



J'allais le dire


----------



## Pierrou (30 Septembre 2006)

C'est quoi le format d'écran du 24 pouces ? Sur les photos ça ressemble pas trop à du 16/9, c'est ptet juste une illusion d'optique, mais...


----------



## DarKOrange (30 Septembre 2006)

C'est du 16/10


----------



## leforban (30 Septembre 2006)

Bah en fait c'est ce que j'ai fait lol.
J'avai un samsung e600 j'ai acheté un nokia n72 totalement compatible isync et tout expres.
Mais bon mon samsung avait plus de deux ans perso


----------



## laurent_iMac (30 Septembre 2006)

DarKOrange a dit:


> C'est du 16/10



En tout cas bon diou qu'il est lumineux cet ecran  
je suis obligé de ne mettre que six p'tits plots carrés dans le réglage de luminosité sinon pftttttt péter les yeux à la fin de la journée :hosto:


----------



## DUTE (30 Septembre 2006)

Vais aussi avoir mon imac 24' (2 Go en rames : ca fait pas mal de galériens aux extrémités des avirons !!!) +++++++++++ 1 ipod Nano 2 Go pour 33 euros !!!!! 

mais pas avant 15 jours !!!


----------



## IceandFire (30 Septembre 2006)

miam ! :love:


----------

